# winstrol-v dosage



## SLATE (Jul 18, 2003)

how many cc,s per week should i use also how many days between dosages


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jul 18, 2003)

50mg eod would be good


----------



## LAM (Jul 18, 2003)

ditto...


----------



## efrainrosario (Apr 3, 2010)

whats up guys my name is efrain. ive been working out for quite sometime now and i cant get to that point where i look really lean.. so i would like to inquire about some winny


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 3, 2010)

When I run winny I go 40mg ed 20 am 20 pm. winny has a half life of less than 24 hrs so why do ya dose eod?


----------



## downtown (Apr 3, 2010)

If your injecting the winny ( i have no clue what this Winny V crap is ) then you only have to inject once a day if its water based, if its oil then you can get by with dosing higher and inject eod, the solution changes how fast its released into the blood stream a little bit.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 3, 2010)

Winny-v is some knock off ph crap Dont know what it is but I heard bout it


----------



## downtown (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh ya, its that legal gear crap thats a bunch of herbs and caffine, basically worthless unless you need a caffine buzz.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 3, 2010)

downtown said:


> Oh ya, its that legal gear crap thats a bunch of herbs and caffine, basically worthless unless you need a caffine buzz.



WINNI-V.......Long time POSSIBLE but not probable Pro Hormone made by SDI-LABS , I think the compound is called "cycloltanozol" maybe spelled wrong. I would no disrespect intended , dose the toilet with it. Cool name though. Good Luck

Peace and Love


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

50-100mg a day is best for 6-8 weeks!


----------



## weldingman (Apr 4, 2010)

Winstrol-V is a true vet drug and is a steroid.


----------



## downtown (Apr 4, 2010)

^ Hmm interesting, i havent delt with brand names to much.  All i care about is active compound and ester.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 4, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Winstrol-V is a true vet drug and is a steroid.


 Good to know I've heard about it but thought it was crap thanks for the info weld


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 5, 2010)

If it's dosed at 75mg/ml in 10ml bottles, it's real winny (Thaiger-pharma.com) based out of China.  A simple UGL lab.  I know one guy that loves their stuff but I no longer see winny on the website.  Does the OP have a pic?

/V


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 5, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Winstrol-V is a true vet drug and is a steroid.


Yep it is. It's 50mg/ml and comes in 50ml vials.I think Phamacia & Upjohn.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 5, 2010)

dave 236 said:


> Yep it is. It's 50mg/ml and comes in 50ml vials.I think Phamacia & Upjohn.


 
*Correct*, back in the 80's winsrol v was the shit and still is if you can find it from a reliable vet or a ugl with the same adom structure. it came Just like equpoise 50ml


----------

